# Smoked 10 lbs of Cheese (Q-View)



## bobdog46 (May 16, 2014)

It was nice and cool in S.Louisiana last night so I decided to smoke some cheese. I had Cheddar , Pepper Jack , & Colby Jack,smoked10 lbs of it. Smoked for 4 hrs using maple and apple.













IMG_0250.jpg



__ bobdog46
__ May 16, 2014


















IMG_0249.jpg



__ bobdog46
__ May 16, 2014






Magic Dust !!!!!













IMG_0251.jpg



__ bobdog46
__ May 16, 2014






A-Maze-n magic dust smoker













IMG_0252.jpg



__ bobdog46
__ May 16, 2014






Just getting started.













IMG_0259.jpg



__ bobdog46
__ May 16, 2014
__ 3






All done ready for vacuum sealing then fridge for at least 2 weeks.


----------



## pc farmer (May 16, 2014)

Looks great.  I am collecting a stash to do too.


----------



## hagisan (May 16, 2014)

The cheese looks great!  Well done!  I love my amns for cheese smoking.  Thank you for sharing the QV.


----------



## fpmich (May 20, 2014)

Looks very good Bob!

Deeper smoke color than I had on my 1st cheese smoke.

I did a big batch a month ago, or so (my first) and only smoked for 3 hours.  Has pretty good smoke flavor now, but I would like just a bit more, so next time I will smoke at 4-5 hours.  It seems like most people use 4-5 hours.  Must be a reason, right? 

I went light the first time, because I wasn't sure what I would like.


----------



## leah elisheva (May 23, 2014)

It's such a treat to see the smoked cheese posts, as I have never smoked cheese. Well done! Cheers! - Leah


----------



## Bearcarver (May 23, 2014)

Nice Job, BobDog!!!
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






Looks Great !!!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Bear


----------

